# [EVDL] AMBAG RFP Announcement: Public Electric Vehicle Charging Stations



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.favstocks.com/association-of-monterey-bay-area-governments-issue=
s-rfp-for-public-networked-ev-charging-stations/1431268/
Association of Monterey Bay Area Governments issues RFP for public =

networked EV charging stations By Green Car Congress on 01/14/2011

The Association of Monterey Bay Area Governments [ambag.org] in =

California has issued a request for proposals (RFP) for Public [EV]
Charging Infrastructure and installation for local jurisdictions
within the Monterey Bay Area. Transportation in the Monterey Bay Area =

is dominated by use of the personal automobile, AMBAG said, noting =

that a large mode shift to biking or transit, is not expected to =

occur even as gas prices increase.

Therefore, in order to both improve the region=92s air quality and =

reduce the cost of personal mobility, EVs will be an important part of
the transportation needs in the Monterey Bay Area. =97RFP

AMBAG obtained grant funding in 2010 for an EV infrastructure study =

and pilot project for the Monterey Bay Area from the Monterey Bay =

Unified Air Pollution Control District (MBUAPCD). AMBAG staff =

completed an analysis to identify the best areas to place public =

charging stations and from this, the best locations for infrastructure
for each city in the region were identified and scored.

The second phase of the project is to install public charging stations
in some of these priority areas. Installation will take place in at =

least three cities within the region, with the highest-ranked areas =

taking priority for initial EV charging station deployment. The number
of charging stations the bidding company will submit will be at a =

minimum of three stations=97one per each city; the maximum number of =

stations is to be determined by the per unit cost as submitted by
the bidding company. =


Ideally, these demonstration areas, already carefully selected to =

coincide with where people already engage in 1-4 hour activities, will =

be excellent showcases for the latest Electrical Vehicle Supply =

Equipment (EVSE) [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charging_station ].
The EVSE charging infrastructure will be considered a new =

infrastructure system, attached to both the existing electrical
infrastructure and existing transportation infrastructure. As such, =

AMBAG said, the system of public charging stations should function =

together in a networked capacity. The proposed networked system should
allow both AMBAG and the unit owner to retrieve charging data, set =

appropriate prices, and the customer charging to pay via multiple =

methods. Closing date for receipt of proposals is 14 February 2010.[]


...
[ http://eaaev.org/eaachapters.html#CALIFORNIA ]
Central Coast EAA
Web Site: eaacc.org
Contact: Will Beckett (831) 688-8669
Mailing: 323 Los Altos Drive, Aptos, CA 95003



http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AMBAG-RFP-Anno=
uncement-Public-Electric-Vehicle-Charging-Stations-td3216798.html
-
From: Linda Meckel <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] AMBAG RFP Announcement: Public Electric Vehicle =

Charging Stations
Date: Thu, 13 Jan 2011 14:00:27 -0800

AMBAG is pleased to announce its Request for Proposals for Public =

Electric Vehicle Charging Stations.

AMBAG is seeking proposals for purchase and installation of at least =

3 public EV charging stations to be placed throughout the Monterey =

Bay Area.

The RFP can be found on the AMBAG website [ http://www.ambag.org/ ], =

and can be directly accessed at =

[ http://www.ambag.org/rfp_jobs/public_charging_station_rfp.pdf ]

Please direct any questions to:

Linda Meckel, Planner
Association of Monterey Bay Area Governments
445 Reservation Rd, Suite G, Marina, CA 93933
[email protected] [lmeckel at ambag.org] (preferred communication)
direct line - (831)264-5084
-








{brucedp.150m.com}

-- =

_______________________________________________
Surf the Web in a faster, safer and easier way:
Download Opera 9 at http://www.opera.com


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[EVangel mode]

EV charging for the Highway 101 Salinas<->SLO corridor

The Monterey County, CA Gov. person posted to the evdl.org that they
want public input on three new public EV charging stations they will 
be spending DoE money on. Looking at
http://www.evchargermaps.com/?Address=King City&Want=J1772 AVC&Zoom=8

There is a huge 130 mile conductive Level2 EV charging gap between 
Salinas and San Luis Obispo. When going South, the last 15 miles is a
steep climb to SLO. I saw only Tesla EV drivers' comments on 
evchargernews.com that have spanned that Level2 EV charging void.

I sent an email to the Monterey County contact, giving my $.02 of
where Monterey County should put in the three new public EV charging
stations:

-San Ardo Level2 J1772 - a must-have EV charging location for 100
mile Production EVs. This is the most Southernmost city in the
county that has something to do what the EV is charging.

-The Greenfield shopping center site - as it would be nice to have
EV charging here. There are places to explore nearby (Pinnacles,
wineries, etc.). And it makes it more accessible to EVs with less
range to enjoy the Highway 101 Salinas-SLO corridor.

-Add another downtown Monterey location that is not restrictive to
only 4 hours, near the wharf and shoreline/beach parks, and has
24Hr access. If the multi-level Downtown East Garage is selected,
please put the EV charging spot on an upper level that gas car
drivers won't want to park in.

SOP
EV charging spots should use blue color paint for pavement markings
and install "Tow-away EV-parking only" signage at windshield height
(there is a California code for towing away any non-EV in an EV spot).
Each spot should have one Level2 (6kW) J1772 and one Level1 (a regular
120VAC 20amp) outlet. The Level2 charging should be prioritized
primarily for EV use, and secondarily for plug-in vehicles that can
run on fuel.

EV charging is good for nearby businesses: EV drivers will make
purchases while waiting for charge (movies, dining, food, drink, etc.).





_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

CltGb2xsb3ctdXBdCgozMCBTYW50YSBDcnV6LCBNb250ZXJleSwgJiBTYW4gQmVuaXRvIGNvdW50
eSBFViBDaGFyZ2luZyBzaXRlcwoKaHR0cDovL3d3dy5tZXJjdXJ5bmV3cy5jb20vYnJlYWtpbmct
bmV3cy9jaV8xNzE2MzA4NT9uY2xpY2tfY2hlY2s9MQpbYW1iYWcub3JnXSBob3BlcyB0byBicmlu
ZyAzMCBlbGVjdHJpYyB2ZWhpY2xlIHNpdGVzIHRvIFNhbnRhIENydXosIApNb250ZXJleSBhbmQg
U2FuIEJlbml0byBjb3VudGllcyAgQnkgTEFSUlkgUEFSU09OUyAgMDEvMjEvMjAxMSAKClNBTlRB
IENSVVogLi4uIEluIHRoZSB3b3JrcyBhcmUgYWJvdXQgMzAgbmV3IHB1YmxpYyBjaGFyZ2luZyBz
dGF0aW9ucyB0aGF0CndvdWxkIGJlIHB1dCBpbiBzdHJhdGVnaWMgbG9jYXRpb25zIGFyb3VuZCBN
b250ZXJleSBDb3VudHksIGFsb25nIHdpdGggdGhlCnJldHJvZml0IG9mIHR3byBzdGF0aW9ucyBp
biBhIGRvd250b3duIE1vbnRlcmV5IHBhcmtpbmcgZ2FyYWdlIHRoYXQgZ28gYmFjawp0byB0aGUg
MTk5MHMgYW5kIGFuIGVhcmxpZXIgZ2VuZXJhdGlvbiBvZiBlbGVjdHJpYyB2ZWhpY2xlcyAuLi4K
CldpdGggZ2FzIHByaWNlcyBsaWtlbHkgdG8gcmlzZSBhbG9uZyB3aXRoIGxpbWl0cyBvbiBncmVl
bmhvdXNlIGdhcwplbWlzc2lvbnMsIHRyYW5zcG9ydGF0aW9uIHBsYW5uZXJzIHNheSBlbGVjdHJp
YyB2ZWhpY2xlcyB3aWxsIGJlY29tZSBtb3JlCndpZGVseSB1c2VkIGluIHRoZSBNb250ZXJleSBC
YXkgYXJlYS4gV2hpbGUgbW9zdCBvd25lcnMgd2lsbCBjaGFyZ2UgdGhlaXIKdmVoaWNsZXMgYXQg
aG9tZSBvciB3b3JrLCB0aGVyZSB3aWxsIGJlIGEgbmVlZCBmb3Igb3RoZXIgY2hhcmdpbmcgc3Rh
dGlvbnMKZ28gZ2l2ZSBtb3RvcmlzdHMgYSBuZWVkZWQgYm9vc3Qgd2hpbGUgb24gdGhlIHJvYWQg
b3IgYXJvdW5kIHRvd24uCgoiV2l0aCBtb3JlIGVsZWN0cmljIHZlaGljbGVzIC4uLiB5b3UgbmVl
ZCB0byBoYXZlIHB1YmxpY2x5IGF2YWlsYWJsZQpjaGFyZ2luZyBzdGF0aW9ucyBzaW1pbGFyIHRv
IGZpbGxpbmcgdXAgYXQgZ2FzIHN0YXRpb25zLCIgc2FpZCBMaW5kYSBNZWNrZWwKb2YgdGhlIEFz
c29jaWF0aW9uIG9mIE1vbnRlcmV5IEJheSBBcmVhIEdvdmVybm1lbnRzLgoKVGhlIGFzc29jaWF0
aW9uLCB3aGljaCBjb21wcmlzZXMgTW9udGVyZXksIFNhbnRhIENydXogYW5kIFNhbiBCZW5pdG8K
Y291bnRpZXMsIGlzc3VlZCB0aGUgZmlyc3QgcmVxdWVzdCBmb3IgcHJvcG9zYWxzIHRoaXMgbW9u
dGggZm9yIGNvbXBhbmllcyB0bwppbnN0YWxsIHRocmVlIGNoYXJnaW5nIHN0YXRpb25zIC0gb25l
IGluIGVhY2ggY291bnR5IC0gYnkgQXVndXN0LiAKClRoZSAkMjUsMDAwIHByb2plY3QgaXMgYmVp
bmcgZmluYW5jZWQgYnkgYSBncmFudCBmcm9tIHRoZSBNb250ZXJleSBCYXkKUmVnaW9uYWwgQWly
IFBvbGx1dGlvbiBEaXN0cmljdC4gVGhlIGFpciBkaXN0cmljdCBwcm92aWRlZCBhIHNpbWlsYXIg
JDM1LDAwMApncmFudCB0byB0aGUgdHJhbnNwb3J0YXRpb24gYWdlbmN5IGZvciBzZXZlbiBtb3Jl
IGNoYXJnaW5nIHN0YXRpb25zIGluIHRoZQpjb3VudHkuIEFuZCB0aGUgQ2FsaWZvcm5pYSBFbmVy
Z3kgQ29tbWlzc2lvbiBoYXMgYXBwcm92ZWQgZnVuZGluZyB0byBFY29sb2d5CkFjdGlvbiBmb3Ig
YW5vdGhlciAyMCBjaGFyZ2luZyBzdGF0aW9ucyBpbiBNb250ZXJleSBDb3VudHkuIFNldmVyYWwg
bW9yZSBhcmUKaW4gdGhlIHdvcmtzIGluIFNhbnRhIENydXouCgoiVGhlcmUgaXMgaW50ZXJlc3Qg
aW4gdGhpcyBhcmVhLCIgc2FpZCBTaGFyb24gU2FycmlzLCBjby1jaGFpcndvbWFuIG9mIHRoZQpN
b250ZXJleSBCYXkgRWxlY3RyaWMgVmVoaWNsZSBBbGxpYW5jZSwgYSB0d28teWVhci1vbGQgZ3Jv
dXAgd29ya2luZyB0byBtYWtlCnRoZSBhcmVhIHJlY2VwdGl2ZSB0byBpbmNyZWFzZWQgdXNhZ2Ug
b2YgdGhlIHZlaGljbGVzLgouLi4gIldlIGJlbGlldmUgdGhhdCBpZiB5b3Ugc3RhcnQgbG9jYXRp
bmcgY2hhcmdpbmcgc3RhdGlvbnMgd2hlcmUgcGVvcGxlCmdhdGhlciB0byBzaG9wIG9yIHN0YXkg
Zm9yIGF3aGlsZSwgdGhhdCB3aWxsIHNwdXIgdGhlIG1hcmtldC4iCgpUaGUgYWxsaWFuY2UgZ3Jl
dyBvdXQgb2YgMjAwOSBkaXNjdXNzaW9ucyB0byBpbmNsdWRlIGEgY2hhcmdpbmcgc3RhdGlvbiBh
dAp0aGUgTW9udGVyZXkgQ29sbGVnZSBvZiBMYXcncyByZW5vdmF0ZWQgYnVpbGRpbmcgaW4gdGhl
IEZvcnQgT3JkIGFyZWEgb2YKU2Vhc2lkZSwgU2FycmlzIHNhaWQuICJBIGxvdCBvZiBjb21wYW5p
ZXMgYW5kIGNodXJjaGVzIHdhbnQgdG8gcHV0IHRoZW0gaW4sCnRvIGJlbmVmaXQgdGhlaXIgY3Vz
dG9tZXJzIGFuZCBmYWNpbGl0aWVzLCIgU2FycmlzIHNhaWQuCgpTaGUgc2FpZCB0aGUgZ3JvdXAg
aXMgd29ya2luZyB3aXRoIGxvY2FsIGJ1aWxkaW5nIG9mZmljaWFscyB0byBzdHJlYW1saW5lCnBl
cm1pdCBwcm9jZXNzaW5nIGZvciBwcm9qZWN0cyB3aXRoIGNoYXJnaW5nIHN0YXRpb25zLgoiQSBs
b3Qgb2YgcGVvcGxlIGFyZSBzaG93aW5nIGludGVyZXN0LCIgWmVsbGVyIHNhaWQuCgpUaGUgbmV3
IGdlbmVyYXRpb24gb2YgY2hhcmdpbmcgc3RhdGlvbnMsIHdoaWNoIGFyZSBzbWFsbCBraW9za3Mg
Y2FwYWJsZSBvZgpwcm92aWRpbmcganVpY2UgdG8gb25lIG9yIG1vcmUgdmVoaWNsZXMgYXQgYSB0
aW1lLCB3b3VsZCBiZSBsaWtlIHBhcmtpbmcKbWV0ZXJzIGNvbm5lY3RlZCB0byBhIG5ldHdvcmsu
IFBheW1lbnQgbGlrZWx5IHdvdWxkIGJlIGJ5IGNyZWRpdCBjYXJkcyBvcgpzb21lIG90aGVyIGF1
dG9tYXRpYyBtZXRob2QsIGFuZCBsb2NhbCBqdXJpc2RpY3Rpb25zIHdvdWxkIHNldCB0aGUgY2hh
cmdlcywKTWVja2VsIHNhaWQgLi4uCgpUaGVyZSBhbHNvIHdpbGwgYmUgcHJpdmF0ZSBjaGFyZ2lu
ZyBzdGF0aW9ucy4gQWxyZWFkeSBlbGVjdHJpYyB2ZWhpY2xlCmRlYWxlcnMgaGF2ZSBzdGF0aW9u
cyBmb3IgY3VzdG9tZXJzLCBhbmQgYXQgW2xlYXN0XSBvbmUgY29tcGFueSBpcyB3b3JraW5nCm9u
IHBsYW4gdG8gZXF1aXAgc2hvcHBpbmcgbWFsbHMgYW5kIGdyb2Nlcnkgc3RvcmVzIHdpdGggY2hh
cmdpbmcgc3RhdGlvbnMsCk1lY2tlbCBzYWlkLgoKIkl0J3MgaGFyZCB0byBzYXkgaG93IG1hbnkg
cHVibGljIHN0YXRpb25zIHdlIHdpbGwgbmVlZCBhbmQgaG93IG1hbnkgcHJpdmF0ZQpzdGF0aW9u
cyB3aWxsIGJlIG5lZWRlZCwiIHNoZSBzYWlkLgpbwqkgMjAxMSAtIFNhbiBKb3NlIE1lcmN1cnkg
TmV3c10KCgoKCgoKe2JydWNlZHAuMTUwbS5jb219Ci0tIApWaWV3IHRoaXMgbWVzc2FnZSBpbiBj
b250ZXh0OiBodHRwOi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVoaWNsZS1kaXNjdXNzaW9uLWxpc3QuNDEzNTI5Lm40
Lm5hYmJsZS5jb20vQU1CQUctUkZQLUFubm91bmNlbWVudC1QdWJsaWMtRWxlY3RyaWMtVmVoaWNs
ZS1DaGFyZ2luZy1TdGF0aW9ucy10cDMyMTY3OThwMzIzNjAwNi5odG1sClNlbnQgZnJvbSB0aGUg
RWxlY3RyaWMgVmVoaWNsZSBEaXNjdXNzaW9uIExpc3QgbWFpbGluZyBsaXN0IGFyY2hpdmUgYXQg
TmFiYmxlLmNvbS4KCl9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fCnwgUkVQTFlJTkc6IGFkZHJlc3MgeW91ciBtZXNzYWdlIHRvIGV2QGxpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1
IG9ubHkuCnwgTXVsdGlwbGUtYWRkcmVzcyBvciBDQ2VkIG1lc3NhZ2VzIG1heSBiZSByZWplY3Rl
ZC4KfCBVTlNVQlNDUklCRTogaHR0cDovL3d3dy5ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwL2luZGV4Lmh0bWwjdXN1
Ygp8IE9USEVSIEhFTFA6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwLwp8IE9QVElPTlM6IGh0dHA6Ly9s
aXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2Cg==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

AMBAG accepting bids to install EV stations by summer 2011

http://www.pinnaclenews.com/news/contentview.asp?c=276427
Getting charged in Hollister By Adam Breen Feb 04 2011
City expected to get electric charging station by summer

An electrical vehicle charging station could be installed in San 
Benito County - most likely in Hollister - by August as part of a 
regional program to encourage use of the environmentally-friendly 
vehicles.

The Association of Monterey Bay Area Governments [AMBAG], comprised of
Monterey, Santa Cruz and San Benito counties, is using a $25,000 grant
from the Monterey Bay Regional Air Pollution Control District to 
install at least one public charging station in each county by the end
of the summer.

Bids are being sought from contractors to install the stations ..." 
according to Linda Meckel, project manager for AMBAG ... "Public 
charging ... is ... for when you forgot to plug in your car at night 
or you don't have access to a charging station at home. Or ... if you
drove over 100 miles and you need to recharge the battery." ...

The number of electric vehicles in use in the region "is really 
difficult to get from the DMV," Meckel said, though she said there are
a lot of those vehicle owners visiting the region. ...

"We're trying to make sure we have the infrastructure in place so that
when those cars do come to market, people are not hesitant to buy 
them," she said, referring to what has been termed "range anxiety," 
or the fear that people have about being stranded without a place to 
recharge their electric car's battery.

While AMBAG has not yet had discussions with Hollister officials about 
the electric vehicle charging stations, Meckel said individual cities
would be responsible for maintaining the sites.

"We have to enter into agreements with the cities," she said. "It's 
infrastructure, but it could be a break-even or money-making 
endeavor," with cities receiving some of the revenue from the charging
stations.[]





{brucedp.150m.com}
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/AMBAG-RFP-Announcement-Public-Electric-Vehicle-Charging-Stations-tp3216798p3298606.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

